# Model Y excessive thumping under drivers feet.



## Cdcice (2 mo ago)

My Y is now in the shop again for the 6th time to fix the excessive thumping noise from the front of the car. Tesla still is not sure if installing these compression strips above the battery will fix the issue. The thumping occurs every time I drive the car, and it doesn’t matter the time of day, temperature, backing up, going forward and or the incline up or down. They will have to drop the battery to basically put a bandaid on the problem. Anyone having the same issue on their 2020 Y???


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I get a thumping noise & vibration under the driver floor when making sharp turns on uneven roads on colder days. Was told by Tesla service that it’s normal for this metal plate above the battery pack to cause this due to flexing.


----------

